# Sex nach dem Knast



## krawutz (29 Jan. 2009)

*

Ein Häftling kann nach 15 Jahren Einzelhaft aus dem Gefängnis fliehen.
Er bricht zuerst in ein einsam gelegenes Einfamilienhaus ein, um sich Sachen und Nahrung zu besorgen.
Dabei erwacht das Ehepaar im Schlafzimmer.
Er bedroht die beiden mit einem großen Messer, welches er aus der Küche mitgenommen hat und 
befiehlt der Frau, ihren Mann zu fesseln. Danach bindet der Häftling die Frau an die Heizung. 
Dann beugt er sich zu ihr hinunter, küsst sie auf das Ohrläppchen und geht kurz darauf ins Bad.
Der Ehemann flüstert seiner Frau zu : „Der Kerl hat bestimmt schon lange keine Frau mehr gehabt.
Ich habe gesehen, wie er dich geküsst hat. Wehre dich nicht, wenn er Sex mit dir haben will.
Ich weiß, dass das schrecklich ist , aber nur so können wir mit heiler Haut davonkommen. Sei tapfer und denke immer daran, dass ich dich liebe“.
Sagt die Frau lächelnd zu ihm : „Er hat mich nicht geküsst. Er hat mir ins Ohr geflüstert, dass er 
schwul ist. Und dann hat er mich noch nach Vaseline gefragt und ich habe ihm gesagt, dass die im Bad steht. Und - ich liebe dich auch über alles, mein Schatz.“
*


----------



## Katzun (29 Jan. 2009)

hehe, nicht schlecht


----------



## Hammer7775 (5 Feb. 2009)

tja dumm gelaufen :thumbup:lol2:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (3 März 2009)

Das riecht nach Hinterladen!


----------



## neman64 (7 Dez. 2009)

Super Witz. :thx:


----------



## sixkiller666 (4 Jan. 2010)

klasse:thumbup:


----------

